# Time to remember..



## Tin Falcon (Sep 1, 2012)

that day in September. 
I know it is a bit early but Sept 11 tends to sneak up on me most years. Life happens and it is hard to believe that the anniversary of  day that changed so many things is upon us once again . I pass by a couple of memorials every day . and here are the pics. 












I remember it well I found myself on active duty military retroactive to 6AM that morning. 
Tin


----------



## MachineTom (Sep 1, 2012)

I have many memories of that day. The one that always pops first into my mind is this one. An accident left me in the hospital for 4 months, and another 6 months at home. The beginning of sept I return to the shop working part time.

On 9/11 about 11am a guy walks in and wants to buy a new bike for himself. During the conversation he tells me he is a carpet installer, with his brother they were working in the north tower. When they arrived that morning the crew that was to have prepped the floor, had not finished, so they could not begin to lay the carpet. They got in their truck and left, as they came out of the Holland Tunnel the first plane hit the towers.

He felt that this was the luckiest day of his life. So a new bike was a life gift to himself. It always sends a chill down my back when I recount this story. As someone who also cheated death, it strikes very close to home.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 1, 2012)

I too had been away from work for the summer. And away from home . I was in school at Pensecola NAS. I graduated the end of august and had just driven home. so I guess i had just been home/back to work for a couple of weeks myself. Then suddenly was working 12 hour shifts 7 days a week and had little time at home again. 
A long time friend had a son working in one of the towers he was a victim. I know few stories but I do know a lot were spared  and a lot were not. 
Tin


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 1, 2012)

Even half way around the world, here in Western Australia we felt the shock of that day. Being 12 hours ahead, it was mid-evening here, but every TV station interrupted their shows to broadcast the events live, and continued to do so all night and the following day. 

Unfortunately, September 11 also happens to be my wedding anniversary (we married in '99), and the wife and I had retired to bed early that night, so we didn't hear about it until the morning.

When I turned the radio on in the morning of the 12th, the 'morning crew' dj's were recounting the story, but at first I thought they were making some stupid, horrendous joke (as they often did). Once I realised they were serious, I flicked on the TV and watched the reports in disbelief. I was quite late for work that day, as were many of my co-workers. I don't remember hearing anyone laugh or joke around at all that day.


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 2, 2012)

It is one of those shocking events that people will always remember where they were and what they were doing when the horrible news came


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep that time of year again and another year gone by.
Toays google doodle is a simple black ribbon. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2013)

> I don't remember hearing anyone laugh or joke around at all that day.



I worked for the Air wing out of Atlantic City . I had started work at 6 AM . After the news we were hustling to get are birds ready to arm and in the air. We had a late morning meeting  when shifts were assigned.  You  you and you  will work til 8 PM you you and you.. go home get some rest and be back here for shift relief before 8 PM and travel in civilian clothes change into uniform when you get here.I was one who got to go home for a few hours sleep. I worked 8 pm to 8 am for weeks. We did get two days of together after a while.

An interesting time indeed. No civilian aircraft in the sky for days. Ours were the only ones in the sky  in that area.
Tin


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Tin.

I remember.

Seems.as though some do not remember.  I hope every one passes this.down... we now have a whole generation who did not see this.  Even some who.were too young but old enough to drive.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 10, 2015)

And yet another year has gone by.  Time flies.
Tin


----------



## goldstar31 (Sep 11, 2015)

Somewhat selfishly I forgot. It's my wife's funeral.
We were sitting in a meeting when the true enormity of what had happened came through.
Our routine was halted by the Provincial Grandmaster and we broke up, each to our own thoughts.
Then wheels began to turn. People needed the simple things in the rescue of the survivors, the fire crews and police needed looking after. Money was needed- desperately and as our creed dictates the money was going out to our brothers in New York with a promise that we would meet anything that they needed. Whatever we could do, we did. We did the same the same with Hurricane whatsits.

Then in the fullness of time, governments woke up to realise that people existed and there was a need.

My ' brothers' from every color, class and creed will be with me today. I'm rather humble- and proud.

Many of those gallant crews that day are no more. The exhortation is an old one.

When you go home, tell them of us
For your tomorrow, we gave our today.

Norman


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 11, 2015)

Condolences Norm

And we welcome others memories. 


Tin


----------

